# Cat in heat ran away!



## lausa (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am so upset/angry my only cat (I have three) that wasn't neutered because I was waiting until payday got out Friday night (which ironically was payday!!!!)
My stupid parents left their bedroom door and window wide open and she's jumped out. She's been on heat since last Saturday, and we kept all of the cats indoors to make sure she didn't escape. But it happened.

She got out in the space of 20 minutes, when I came home from work I immediately noticed and went looking. I found her a couple of times in the next street, but each time I approached her she ran into someone's garden and I couldn't get her 
There have been 5 male cats yowling after her all week, and they were all out that night too and 3 of them were guarding her when I was trying to get her back.

I'm so worried and upset. She has NEVER been out before, and I've only had her for 3 months. It's been 2 days now and I haven't spotted her since the night she escaped. We've kept windows open as often as we can in case she returns.
*
I guess I'm just asking: What are the chances she will come back? How long will it take? Is there anything I can do to get her back?
*
She's only 14 months old, and has only been in heat once before a few weeks ago. I know I'm stupid for not spaying her straight away, but my pay is dreadful so I've been saving up for her neutering costs. 

Please help  I've been lost since Friday without her.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Use social media to get the word out and call on all the close neighbors, put up posters with her photo, work with the local authorities who do animal control. Call the veterinarians in the area. She will most likely be pregnant when she's located so find someone with experience in taking care of expectant cats to help you or to take her until kittens are born. Then... as soon as possible, get her spayed. Reevaluate and adjust your budget so that you don't have to wait so long for important medical procedures.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I agree with Nebraska...mostly!
I would suggest getting her spayed immediately upon return....unless you are prepared to take care of kittens...that will also need to find good homes...
IF spaying is done immediately, there won't be any complications...
She will need to go to the vet anyway for a good check over, to look for bites, wounds, etc...
You certainly don't want her to get an infection of some kind!
All Paws Crossed for her, and You!
Hope you are both reunited soon!
Sharon


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Im with Sharon, as soon as she'd found then it's off to be spayed. Now that you know how determined a cat in heat can be to escape and find a mate you know it needs to be done ASAP and NO kittens that this might happen to as well.

As Jeff said, in future try to be a little more prepared when adopting.


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

She can stay in her cycle for 7 - 10 days, so I'm afraid she's not going to want to come home for a while. There's a good chance she'll stay in the area if there are enough males around. They will most likely not let her leave anyway.
I've had cats disappear on me for up to 3 days (and they weren't in heat), just really roaming. 
Put posters up in the area and make sure the local vet and shelters know you are missing a kitty.


----------



## lausa (Sep 23, 2012)

I plan on getting her spayed the moment I find her, my others were spayed at 6 months and 11 months. I will admit I took my new baby on very quickly as the previous owner kicked her out and I didn't want to waste any time, so I wasn't really prepared. She's had her needles from me, but I just needed to save a bit more to get her neutered and chipped and then this happened 

I've plastered pictures and details of her all over facebook groups and pages in hopes someone will contact me. I've left all my contact details with local vets and pet centres in case anyone hands her in.

I've put out her blanket which has her scent on it along with some treats in hope it'll bring her back home  is that a good idea?


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

If you have used litter, put some out - their own smell can draw cats back.

Go to neighbouring hoses and put leaflets through their doors.

If you know anyone in the area with an un-neutered Tom, ask the if they've seen him hanging around anywhere and check the area out.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

Social media, talk to every neighbor face to face, police, animal control, vets and all shelters. Does animal control take the animals to a shelter or do they have their own? Visit every shelter, humane society, animal control shelter, EVERY DAY IN PERSON. I have heard so many stories about people calling every day, and yet finding out too late that the cat was there all along and had been euthanized. 
Please keep us updated and you and your cat are in my prayers!


----------

